# Warren buffet kills NV rooftop solar!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Listen to this clowns reason for killing solar,starts at the 3:30 min mark!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mods, can you please kill one of these double threads! Cheers


----------

